# Good starting bow?



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

In your price range ther is also the KAP Prostyle or the plain old Ragim takedown.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*bows*

look on e-bay for a older starter bow in the 30-40 lb class ...STAY AWAY FROM THE MARTIN JAGUAR.. BAD BOW look under the trad section on at here very bad reports and when you have to finish the boe and tap out threads and sand limbs to assemble your new bow something has to be said and a MAJOR run of limb failures ... look for a used hoyt game master or dorado and you will never need a other bow as you can switch out limbs used on e-bay 350 come with a nice case as well... get a gamemaster 11 as newer handle design.. or get a hoyt excel riser and a set of limbs ilf used riser new 149 and limbs used any where from 100-600 dollars your choice,,


----------



## Saidear (Aug 4, 2010)

x-hunta said:


> In your price range ther is also the KAP Prostyle or the plain old Ragim takedown.


The Ragim Matrix? That looks almost the same as the PSE Buckeye. Tho the KAP Prostyle seems like a great bow from what I can find, is there any vendor in Alberta for them? Or Canada?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are okay with ordering online I highly recommend the Archer's Nook her in London for the KAP prostyle, but there should be somewhere close to you to go and get one


----------



## Saidear (Aug 4, 2010)

x-hunta said:


> If you are okay with ordering online I highly recommend the Archer's Nook her in London for the KAP prostyle, but there should be somewhere close to you to go and get one


I think the nearest pro-shop is located in Sherwood Park, which for me is all but impossible to get to without a vehicle at this point. I might need to do a special order, and the KAP even with shipping/handling is pretty well priced from that location.

I am hesitant to order online, so if you have answers to these quick questions that'd be great. 
1) If I order from Archer's Nook, how much of guarantee do they have that the bow will ship in good condition (ie: all parts, limbs/riser not damaged or bent, etc)
2) Since you've dealt with them, how is their customer service? If I have problems or further questions for them, how ready would they be able to help me?

Also, if I put off the purchase for a few weeks, I could conceivably snag a Hoyt Excel + limbs, would that be a better investment?


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

look for a KAP Winstar or Evolution for a beginner bow, they are cheaper on price but take ILF limbs so you can always upgrade or change limbs as needed. and the Winstar is a very good riser that can perform very well with the right user


----------



## Saidear (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmmm.. comparing the Winstar to the Excel, the Excel looks to be in the same category but is overall about $35 cheaper just for the riser alone ($180 vs $215). 

The biggest issue I'm having with going for a riser + limbs combo is... how do I know what limbs work with what?

I'm going to narrow down my selection to the following just to make it easier for me.

1) KAP Prostyle - entry level 24" riser for $85. Matching limbs are Mohegan Limbs - 66" for $69?
2) Hoyt Excel - seems to be their low-end bow, would get it in 23" and pair it with Excel Competition Limbs in medium length (?) for $179 + $199.
3) KAP Winstar - intermediate looking bow, $215. Pair it with the Winstorm limbs ($240) or would the Mohegan above work?
4) Hoyt Eclipse - another intermediate bow, was suggested by talking to a rep from Sherwood Park. I see that one for $250. Now, what limbs go with that? ZR330 for $255? Would the Excel limbs work? 

I guess it boils down to, what risers and limbs are ILF and which ones aren't and what limbs are good for the money?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Saidear said:


> Hmmm.. comparing the Winstar to the Excel, the Excel looks to be in the same category but is overall about $35 cheaper just for the riser alone ($180 vs $215).
> 
> The biggest issue I'm having with going for a riser + limbs combo is... how do I know what limbs work with what?
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be bad off with any of those choices. The mohegean limbs will not fit the Winstar because they were only made for the prostyle riser and are not ILF. Now on the other hand you could use any combo of Riser/Limbs of choices 2-4 because they are all ILF. Now regarding your previous post with questions about Archer's nook, if you get the bow and it is damaged I am sure they will gladly help you out, now I personnally haven't had to order online from them because I have been blessed that they are only 15 mins away but their customer service is absolutely terrific.
Hope this helps!:darkbeer:


----------



## Saidear (Aug 4, 2010)

So spoke to the owner at the Sherwood Park Archery Lanes, had a great time getting some info and understanding of the sport.

I'm set on getting the Eclipse/Excel limbs for ~450 (He did offer to knock some off on the limbs because of how serious about my approach to archery is, which was pretty nice of him). Misc stuff like tabs, etc aside.. he did suggest I get a scope, even if just a basic one.

So now my hunt begins!

Scopes, is it as simple as what you invest is what you get? Is there a difference in types? What's generally the best way to use 'em? Any pointers or suggestions in brands/models? Help is appreciated! =)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*check out*

did you look at the new formula excel riser like I mentioned.. check this out first before buying....in the same price range....


----------



## Saidear (Aug 4, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> did you look at the new formula excel riser like I mentioned.. check this out first before buying....in the same price range....


Yes, I did. The Eclipse is about $70 more, but the TEC riser means better stability with less vibration and it also features limb pockets (as opposed to just being bolted on).


----------

